# Hunt Followers - What is their role?



## chillipup (6 October 2015)

Hi Guys, 

As I'm no longer able to actually ride, (too old and knackered) I would be interested in joining my local hunt as a follower.  I've never been hunting, riding or otherwise, so I just wondered what their role is (or not as the case may be). What is expected of them? Is there any form of etiquette you need to abide by? Any rules or regulations?  Do you have to pay to join? Any information from you would be very much appreciated.

Chillipup


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (7 October 2015)

http://heythrophunt.com/etiquette.htm

http://www.countryside-alliance.org/ca/file/FINAL_Hunting_how_what_why_when.pdf

There are a couple of links that may be useful Chillipup  Foot following is great fun, especially when you learn about the country and likely places they may show up ... and don't forget a hip-flask, sandwiches and a trusty driver


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

Thank you for replying chwarae Teg, much appreciated. If I took a friend along, so one of us will be driving, would it be ok to introduce ourselves to the other followers at the meet and ask if we could follow their lead?

chillipup


----------



## A1fie (7 October 2015)

Do you support hunting chilipup?  I got the impression from some of your posts (eg  describing people as 'the fox hunting fraternity' ) that you may not.


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

I don't recall describing anyone as the "fox hunting fraternity" please let me know where you saw this.(I've only posted 59 times) It doesn't feel like something I'd say. I believe labeling groups as a fraternity, brigade or whatever is rather a derogatory term. As regards supporting hunting..I don't at the moment but hope to by being a follower.

chillipup.


----------



## A1fie (7 October 2015)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...CA-being-investigated&p=13041106#post13041106 - on this thread.


----------



## smja (7 October 2015)

When I've been out, on foot and mounted, the foot followers' roles have been many and varied - generally do as much/little as you like!
- spectating
- videoing
- cheering people over the jumps
- picking up nearby fallers and dusting them off
- catching loose horses if they come close
- helping with gate opening
- helping direct traffic at the request of a master
etc, etc


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 October 2015)

^^^ Add to the above. Causing maximum disruption on narrow country lanes by parking anywhere, and driving with all your attention on what's going on off road, and not looking where you are going.

Coming across car followers when they are flocking is fairly terrifying, tbh. We can get upwards of 30 vehicles, and IMHO they are much more of a nuisance than the mounted field.


----------



## okepunya (7 October 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



http://heythrophunt.com/etiquette.htm

http://www.countryside-alliance.org/ca/file/FINAL_Hunting_how_what_why_when.pdf






Click to expand...

 Thanks for link advice


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

A1fie,

My sincere apologizes to you. I have just read the post you so kindly directed me to and can now, quite clearly see, that I did indeed refer to "the hunting fraternity" in my reply to foxhunter49's post. 

I have no excuse and I do believe it may be used as a derogatory term. In fact very much like the term "bunny- Huggers" foxhunter49 initially used. I freely admit, at the time, I thought my reply should be reciprocal and in response, I used a similarly derogatory term in return.

Of course, I do understand, two wrongs can never make a right and I accept I should never have duplicated the first wrong.

I do hope you can see your way clear to forgive me. 

chillipup


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

Thank you smja that sounds very exciting.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 October 2015)

Which pack are you planning on following.


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

Not wishing to put a hex on things, I think it maybe the Belchford Hunt. I believe that maybe the closest to me.


----------



## spacefaer (7 October 2015)

chillipup said:



			Not wishing to put a hex on things, I think it maybe the Belchford Hunt. I believe that maybe the closest to me.
		
Click to expand...


It would be the South Wold who have their kennels in Belchford?


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

Thanks spacefaer, another faux pas narrowly missed!! 

chillipup.


----------



## chillipup (7 October 2015)

Blimey, at this rate, I'm not going to be able to show my face there!!!  please don't squeal on me.

chillipup.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 October 2015)

chillipup said:



			Blimey, at this rate, I'm not going to be able to show my face there!!!  please don't squeal on me.

chillipup.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure they would like to know you are planning to 'support' them.


----------



## RunToEarth (8 October 2015)

chillipup said:



			Blimey, at this rate, I'm not going to be able to show my face there!!!  please don't squeal on me.

chillipup.
		
Click to expand...

The South Wold are a lovely, welcoming and friendly bunch and I am sure they would be glad of your support. Why not get in contact with their hunt sec before you arrive, and explain that this is a new venture for you, they will understand. Joining a new hunt, mounted or on foot, is a great way to make new friends and get involved with all kinds of social and supporters' club events.


----------



## Gin O'Clock (8 October 2015)

Hunts are always very pleased to see new supportive faces and chances are when you get there, there will be lots of mutual friends anyway, either mounted or on foot -that's the way of the countryside and the "hunting fraternity". With such a mobile workforce in this day and age, you often get new people moving into new hunt countries and joining the fun and the sense of community you get with a Hunt. They are NOT the kind of "fraternity" you can hover about on the edge and not get fully involved in. It's all about people from all walks of life but with a common interest in the machinations of the countryside and genuine and deep friendships are formed within the foot following communities. 

The only ones who have ever turned up to our hunt and known nobody ,or known no friends of friends etc, turned out to be not very "supportive" afterall and stick out a like a sore thumb.


----------



## chillipup (8 October 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			The South Wold are a lovely, welcoming and friendly bunch and I am sure they would be glad of your support. Why not get in contact with their hunt sec before you arrive, and explain that this is a new venture for you, they will understand. Joining a new hunt, mounted or on foot, is a great way to make new friends and get involved with all kinds of social and supporters' club events.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you RunToEarth, much appreciated. I've just been checking out their website and I'll get in contact with the hunt secretary as you suggest.

As I am now retired and have quite a bit of spare time on my hands, it would be lovely to get out and about and hopefully make some new friends as I've only been in the area for a short time.

chillipup


----------



## chillipup (8 October 2015)

Gin O'Clock said:



			Hunts are always very pleased to see new supportive faces and chances are when you get there, there will be lots of mutual friends anyway, either mounted or on foot -that's the way of the countryside and the "hunting fraternity". With such a mobile workforce in this day and age, you often get new people moving into new hunt countries and joining the fun and the sense of community you get with a Hunt. They are NOT the kind of "fraternity" you can hover about on the edge and not get fully involved in. It's all about people from all walks of life but with a common interest in the machinations of the countryside and genuine and deep friendships are formed within the foot following communities. 

The only ones who have ever turned up to our hunt and known nobody ,or known no friends of friends etc, turned out to be not very "supportive" afterall and stick out a like a sore thumb.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Gin O'Clock,

I've not been here long and feel very privileged to be living in a designated area of outstanding natural beauty...and oh boy, it really is absolutely stunning.

I'm getting quite excited about (hopefully) meeting and making some new friends. Thanks again.

chillipup.


----------



## chillipup (8 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am sure they would like to know you are planning to 'support' them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks AdorableAlice, I'm going to get in contact with the hunt secretary as RunToEarth has suggested.


----------



## Jo Hunter (12 October 2015)

Good afternoon. Foot followers are just as important to hunting as mounted, most hunts would expect a small subscription fee. Tho you would recive meet cards and information invites etc to other activities your pack may organise. Grate fun to do and a fab way to meet new like minded people! Tho you must have a love for the country side, plus a sound knowledge of the country code. Also a big dose of common sense. So I'd give your local hunt secretary a call.


----------

